# Silverblade's Minis, Works in progress



## Silverblade The Ench (Jul 3, 2008)

My mini page:
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/minis/index.htm
Lot of paint jobs are old, so they ain't perfect 

Anyway back to the grindstone!


Built & painted a Gamesworkshop "Fortress" , great for when we have some seiges etc in me D&D games 
Got it for 1/2 price from Ebay, woot!

and did my 1st proper "mini" that is a SMALL miniature, hehe, in oh, 3 years or so...sigh, so long :/ health sucks, hence long hiatus.
Anyway least now I can paint again, at moment 

The lord of the rings elf is just a cheap basic plastic model, didn't want to waste a good mini on my rusty skills 
Got it with a Gamesworkshop LOTR magazine, was cool every mag had a mini, so I have a PILE to paint stored away. Along with me D&D ones from Ral Partha (old 2nd ed) the D&D metal minis afore they were stopped, stripped Grenadier ones (who's paint jobs were old and sucked)  and ton of Reaper minis.

Going with a new basing style using a sandy sort of yellow.

I hadn't totally finished with the Fortress when I took pics, sorry.

[sblock="lord of the rings elf"]












[/sblock]


[sblock="Fortress"]















[/sblock]


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jul 5, 2008)

New one: Reaper mini, I think it's a skeleton warrior?
note the very old pots of Citadel paint..shows how long I've been at this, and, how long I've been out of action! 

[sblock="Reaper mini skeleton warrior"]









[/sblock]


----------



## Relique Hunter (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow, great detail. I wish I had a steady hand to be able to paint my own minis.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jul 5, 2008)

Well it just takes practice 
I steady my hands by bracing them against each other etc, and use a thickened grip on the brush to help.

As noted in my painting tips, I hold the mini on a heavy old Ral Partha paint tub filled with lead, with flat top, on which blu-tac holds the mini, holding that on table or against other hand gives bracing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice! How much was the castle and is it available for order online?


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jul 6, 2008)

Reveille,
Ta mate! 

I got the castle form Ebayer for 1/2 price (£25 or so think he just hadn't got round ot painting it), from gamesworkshop it's £50

http://uk.games-workshop.com/storefront/store.uk?do=Individual&code=99220299001&orignav=300810


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 6, 2008)

Silverblade The Ench said:


> Reveille,
> Ta mate!
> 
> I got the castle form Ebayer for 1/2 price (£25 or so think he just hadn't got round ot painting it), from gamesworkshop it's £50
> ...




Ack. Thats about $75 american money. But I have been wanting a castle of sorts for some minis. 

Hmm. 

I wonder how hard it would be to get/create a tree canopy village?


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jul 7, 2008)

well I used ot have a great castle mould set, from near 40 odd years ago, wish I'd kept it, made awesome castles
there is LINKA and a few other modern companies making moulds for castle creating.

andI saw on ebay a damned nice painted viking village hut, for £27


----------



## Cat Moon (Jul 7, 2008)

Nce job on the elf, the detail really shows.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jul 19, 2008)

Cat Moon,
Ta! 



And latest: Reaper Mni lizard king (got this years ago, think it's lizard king?)

His sword is meant to be a "flaming sword", the mini's wepaon it looks just like some cheap piece of basic metal the lizardfolk made, but I thought it look cool, and hey, I'm sure their shaman or druids could cast some suitable spell to give their chief a burning sword


And when messing around in Paint Shop Pro, I made some artistic versions of the pics, 'cause they looked cool 

[sblock="Lizard King"]


























[/sblock]


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jul 21, 2008)

http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/minis/scaly.htm

Those are Games Workshop Chaos Snakemen. They had a few of 'em that disappeared soon afterward. I still have a few of 'em myself.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jul 23, 2008)

JoeG',
ah, thanks for that info, mate! 
yeah htey are quite nice, so GW stoppe dmaking them?


----------



## pogre (Jul 23, 2008)

Yep. long time ago.


----------



## frankthedm (Jul 25, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Ack. Thats about $75 american money. But I have been wanting a castle of sorts for some minis.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> I wonder how hard it would be to get/create a tree canopy village?




http://www.terragenesis.co.uk/infopages/page186.html

http://www.terragenesis.co.uk/infopages/page11.html


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jul 26, 2008)

Latest stuff 

Dwarf bolt thrower

[sblock="dwarf Bolt Thrower"]


























[/sblock]

Elf Archer

[sblock="Elf Archer"]













[/sblock]


----------



## Cat Moon (Jul 26, 2008)

One again, great work on the paint jobs. 

The elf archer reminds me of the Forsaken Elves of the Scarred Lands because of its facial structure.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jul 26, 2008)

Cat Moon,
cheers! 
wish I could recall where I got that elf, have a couple of them, each slightly different, so guess it was a pack.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 26, 2008)

WOW! Most awesome job on the Dwarves and Mega-Crosswbow! Too cool! 

And I agree with Cat Moon, that elf does look like a Forsaken Elf.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jul 26, 2008)

Reveille,
thank ya!


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jul 28, 2008)

Lars Ragnarson, from Reaper minis.
this has sat, undercoated, for oh 3 years or so...glad I could finally do it justice 

[sblock="Lars Ragnarson"]































[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 28, 2008)

DAMN! That has to be the most impressive piece yet!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jul 28, 2008)

Silverblade, your last 3 efforts seem like a big improvement in quality (not that your other minis were badly done).  I really like the face and skin tone on the elf.

Keep up the good work,

Olaf the Stout


----------



## WhatGravitas (Jul 28, 2008)

Silverblade The Ench said:


> Lars Ragnarson, from Reaper minis.
> this has sat, undercoated, for oh 3 years or so...glad I could finally do it justice



Looks pretty nice, but I think the fur coat could need some extra work - like drybrushing the fur a bit - the raised parts don't stand out enough, at least IMHO.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

lord Tirian,
well, I didn't want to lighten it too much, as I wished to keep it looking "heavy", but you maybe right.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Aug 4, 2008)

Lord of the Rings, Warg Rider #1 

this is only a plastic mini, so quality isn't so good.
Gamesworkshop, from the Lord of the Rings magazine they have, hey, can't argue with magazine + mini every week or 2 







[sblock="warg rider pics"]













[/sblock]


----------

